
The Internet Is Better When Decentralized and Neutral - searchencrypt
https://choosetoencrypt.com/uncategorized/making-the-internet-decentralized-neutral-creates-better-user-experienes/
======
fapjacks
This is a shill post for malware [0]. I'm clearly being brigaded by the poster
but it is imperative that people NOT visit this link! This poster/site/company
distributes malware!

[0] [https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-www-searchencrypt-
com/](https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-www-searchencrypt-com/)

------
marknadal
> “these companies could be inserting bias into their algorithms that then
> affect accessible content.”

Even if we ignore intentional tampering, even unintentional edge cases in AI
will be dangerous for people in relation to large companies.

For instance, if 2B+ people are using Facebook, and Facebook has some trained
ML algorithm that is 99.9999% accurate, that is still 200K people that might
get incorrectly "categorized" per incident.

Now start compounding these 200K people with AI that produce an echo-chamber
"oh this person likes X, therefore we should show them Y." Which then
eventually becomes "They are looking at Y, therefore they must be like X."

These people, even if they try, won't be able to escape the self-reinforcing
algorithms. So once they are __accidentally __categorized as a "bot" or "fake"
or etc. it'll get worse.

Now, when these people request human help from call support (if such a thing
even exists), before the rep even gets on the call the system will see this
"thing" has been flagged and therefore should be pushed back in queue and let
better customers be prioritized.

These people will be forgotten, tread upon, and never be able to escape their
accidental categorization. This is what I call "the lost generation", and they
will only grow in numbers over time as the compounding happens, and they will
strike back.

How do we prevent such systems? I've written a pretty long article on over at
[https://hackernoon.com/a-new-kind-of-social-network-
emotiona...](https://hackernoon.com/a-new-kind-of-social-network-emotional-
intelligence-e45dcddb1bdb)

And, we've created tools to build a P2P/decentralized internet, over here:
[https://hackernoon.com/so-you-want-to-build-a-p2p-twitter-
wi...](https://hackernoon.com/so-you-want-to-build-a-p2p-twitter-
with-e2e-encryption-f90505b2ff8)

It is as if IPFS + Firebase had a lovechild. :)

